
Bede BD-10 – Attempted Homebuilt Supersonic Aircraft - Element_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bede_BD-10
======
davelnewton
I remember his entire series of aircraft, they were often featured in PopSci
back in the day. Tight little ships.

They're still around:

[http://www.bedecorp.com/](http://www.bedecorp.com/)

